# Hs33 an V-Brake Aufnahme???



## Freerider 92 (1. August 2009)

Hi @ all!
Bin gerade dabei mir ein trial bike aufzubauen und wollte mir als hinterradbremse ne Hs33 dranbauen.
Das Problem ist nur dass ich am rahmen nur ne aufnahme für V-Brakes habe.
Also meine frage kann man die Hs33 auch an ne V-Brake aufnahme dranbauen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## basti138 (1. August 2009)

An die Cantisockel halt anstatt der V...

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (2. August 2009)

magura adapter gibt es da die nennen sich evolution
mit nem ordentlichen booster ist das fahrbar

warum nicht vbrake fahren?


----------



## *Sickboy* (2. August 2009)

Die Lösung ist: Magura EVO Adapter 

http://www.magura.com/uploads/pics/zubehoer/EVO2G_4e2a9b_06.jpg

Der Druckpunkt wird damit nie so gut sein wie mit ner 4-Punkt-Aufnahme, aber es ist auch nicht schlecht. Ist gut fahrbar und mit nem zusätzlichen Brake-Booster passt das auf jeden Fall. Bin selbst auch recht lange so gefahren, alles kein Problem


----------



## kamo-i (2. August 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> warum nicht vbrake fahren?



ach ne!!! 

Hol dir ne gescheite Avid Single Digit Ultimate !


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2009)

für den anfang tuts auch erstmal ne Shimano LX. 

Ja ne, die sache mit evo adaptern geht schon, hab ich auch schon durch. War jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig schlecht. 
Ich fands jedenfalls besser als jetzt mit der 4 punkt aufnahme. 

V-brake ist ganz klar die stressfreiere und sinnvollere variante am canti sockel.


----------



## Freerider 92 (2. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten ist sicher beides nicht schlecht ob jetzt Hs33 oder V-Brake aber was ist mit der dosierbarkeit?
Welche der Bremsen schneidet da am besten ab?
Fürs Hinterrad ist dosierbarkeit ja eher unwichtig aber vorne brauch ich ja auch ne Bremse. 
Und da die Hs33 im vergleich zu einer guten scheibenbremse relativ billig ist (70 euro) würde ich mich dann wieder zwischen V-Brake und Hs33 entscheiden.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2009)

V ist hinten besser zu dosieren. Vorn dann def. nicht flexen, sonst ists ganz schlecht mit dosierung.


----------



## Freerider 92 (2. August 2009)

ja dass ich vorne nicht flexen darf is klar ich wollte nur wissen was vorne besser zu dosieren is ne v-Brake oder Hs33.

LG


----------



## duro e (2. August 2009)

eindeutig  ist für hinten vbrake besser dosierbar . hatte ich bei martins zoo gemerkt in köln . hs33 die ziehen direkt so pervers das man auch bei so manual geschichten direkt wieder vorn absackt. bremspower find ich sind beide geil ( wenn vernünftiges setup vorhanden).


----------

